# UFC 127 Pre-sale password



## Big Nasty (Aug 2, 2009)

Does anyone have it?
Would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Kr[U]sH (Dec 13, 2010)

Big Nasty said:


> Does anyone have it?
> Would be greatly appreciated


If anyone is willing to share, i'll meet you at Acer and buy you beer for the presale code! PLEEEEEASE


----------



## Big Nasty (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll buy the person 2 beers


----------



## Kr[U]sH (Dec 13, 2010)

Big Nasty said:


> I'll buy the person 2 beers


Big Nasty, did u manage to get a code?


----------



## Big Nasty (Aug 2, 2009)

Ye man.. Use this: 12RU1MUD29WR

Should work


----------



## Kr[U]sH (Dec 13, 2010)

Big Nasty said:


> Ye man.. Use this: 12RU1MUD29WR
> 
> Should work


Thanks heaps man!!
Section 3-Gold

What section u get?


----------



## Big Nasty (Aug 2, 2009)

Gold aswell.

Glad to help

U owe me a beer


----------



## Kr[U]sH (Dec 13, 2010)

Big Nasty said:


> Gold aswell.
> 
> Glad to help
> 
> U owe me a beer


I do indeed!
Thanks again brah


----------



## MAKEDONAS (Dec 14, 2010)

Purchased my tickets today! 

For those who are going, does anyone have any idea about when and what time the weigh-ins will take place? Do you have to pay more to go?

Also, the event is scheduled for an 11.20am start - I'm assuming that will be the first Prelim fight?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Big Nasty (Aug 2, 2009)

Weigh ins will be on the saturday afternoon (Free for everyone to attend)

Yes first prelim fight will be at around 11 30


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

Im just gonna wait for tix to go on sale for general public and snap them up the minute they do. Still need confirmations from a friend or two, and then gotta book the tickets to Sydney!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

im gonna buy some silvas


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

btw, do you get to pick the specific seats when you buy online?


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Is it worth me buying some tickets to stick on ebay closer to the event? will the demand outweigh the supply?


----------



## MADDSNIPER (Dec 28, 2006)

i hate it when people buy tickets just to sell them for a massive profit, should be ilegal imho.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

MADDSNIPER said:


> i hate it when people buy tickets just to sell them for a massive profit, should be ilegal imho.


It probably should but till it is, may aswell take advantage of it. Although its always a risk.


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

it is a risk because here in Australia that sort of thing is frowned upon, and often tickets being sold at anything greater than face value will be taken off ebay before anyone gets a sniff of them.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im gonna buy some silvas


Anderson? Wanderlei? Thiago? All?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Anderson? Wanderlei? Thiago? All?


all i got 2 silvers in the alcohol section so ill be pumped and at some point probably drunk, everyone has to promise to be involved with the bispings a wanker chant though:thumb02:


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> all i got 2 silvers in the alcohol section so ill be pumped and at some point probably drunk, everyone has to promise to be involved with the bispings a wanker chant though:thumb02:


Niiiice, haha yeah that's a given - poor guy, he was so upset after his fight with Wandy last year - he lost a decision he thought he won and on top of that, he had 20-30,000 strong calling him a wanker. Ahh ... so good lmao


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

good times good times


----------



## Big Nasty (Aug 2, 2009)

Tickets are selling quickly..

Availability: 
Diamond - Alloc. Exhausted 
Platinum - Alloc. Exhausted 
Premium- Limited seats only 
Gold - Limited seats only 
Silver - Single seats only 
Bronze Available 
Silver- Non Alcohol- Single seats only 
Bronze Non Alcohol -Single seats only 

Tickets will be sold out within 15 mins on friday morning


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

Dang! i'll be up at 9am tomorrow with my CC trunna score 2 tix. That is unless anyone has the newsletter PW so I can get them tonight.


----------



## Big Nasty (Aug 2, 2009)

newsletter password is aussie


----------



## MAKEDONAS (Dec 14, 2010)

Big Nasty said:


> Weigh ins will be on the saturday afternoon (Free for everyone to attend)
> 
> Yes first prelim fight will be at around 11 30


Sweet, thanks for that! :thumbsup:


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

bah tickets all sold out without even being released to general public. Shiiiiiiiit! Next year will have to get the UFC membership so that I can actually get some tickets.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Don't think so man, they have allocated a set amount of tix for the general public. The "allocation exhausted" just means that the tix allocated for the presale newsletter thing have been sold.


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

ah cool thanks for the heads up. Looks like it's a 6am wakeup for me then with my credit card ready to snap up 2 tickets...after that gotta worry about hotel & flights.


----------



## Axe_Murderer (Jun 14, 2006)

Man those tickets went fast. I was in and ordering within 10 seconds of it going general public. Couldn't get any tickets for ages. 1 minute later and all i could get were 3rd tier bronze tickets!

At least i got something as i already booked my flights months ago :thumb02:


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

Lucky bastard. I was there trunna get tickets the very instant it became available. No luck, i must have pressed the "buy tickets" button at least a thousand times. Next year I'll have to get the UFC membership.


----------



## Axe_Murderer (Jun 14, 2006)

Go to Ebay. There are 94 listed! ... Some aren't too badly inflated.


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like the good ones are gone. If I didn't have to factor in flights, hotel, taxi into the equation I wouldn't mind paying double the price but i think I'll have to give it a miss this year. And damn the douchebags that specifically bought tickets to sell on ebay. 

Ah well, gotta join the UFC club next year.


----------



## Axe_Murderer (Jun 14, 2006)

MMA-Matt said:


> Ah well, gotta join the UFC club next year.


....or find the code on a forum. I got it at 9:03am when they went on sale 9:00am but couldn't get anything good by then. Only Bronze, which i ended up getting anyway


----------

